
CanYa acquires majority stake in Bountysource - wonkel
https://blog.canya.com.au/2017/12/20/canya-acquires-majority-stake-in-bountysource-adds-over-46000-users/?
======
tomglynch
Bountysource being acquired by CanYa should give new life to the platform.
Needed a kick and now it's got crypto roots so interested to see where this
ends up

